# Washing Machine Drain Pipe overflows



## evol200 (Nov 24, 2008)

Washing Machine drain pipe overflows on every wash I do. It's been doing this in our home since we moved in 17 yrs ago. Our only solution was using some wire & hanging the washing machine drain hose an extra few inches higher than the drain pipe (which is setup at 2ft high behind the wall.) Now all of a sudden our little trick doesnt work anymore. Also there is a leak at the bottom of the pipe where it meets concrete(where the arrow indicates)

Why is this washing machine drain pipe doing this?


----------



## Just Bill (Dec 21, 2008)

The proper height for a washer drain pipe is 42", min 30" above trap.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

Although your standpipe (vertical section) is a little short I do not think is the problem. I think you either have a partial clog in the trap or further down or a clogged vent. The piping looks like ABS so it is easy to work with. Since you have a leak anyways, I would cut out the trap and the sani-tee and replace it all. When you redo it, extend the standpipe section to the recommended height.


----------



## evol200 (Nov 24, 2008)

Thank you for your replies. I needed some confirmation on the height. I did try to unclog the piping with a sink piping snake (which is '25 ft), nothing came up. So I was anxious to open the wall which was already deteriorated some to find out what it looked like behind there. Awesome, thanx guys.


----------

